# صيانة الات حفر الأسنان Dental Handpieces



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مايو 2006)

تنفيذا لطلبات اطباء الأسنان بنشر تعليمات وصيانة الات حفر الأسنان للأطلاع عليه في هذا الملتقى
الرائع ولأستفادة منه من قبل المهندسين والطلبة الدارسين ومن يعمل في هذا الحقل.
سأقوم بوضع اسس الصيانة والأرشادات والنصائح لمختلف الات حفر الأسنان منها.
1- الة الحفر السريع(القبضة السريعه)High Speed Turbine
2- الة الحفر البطيء وتشمل Air Motor, Contra Angle , straight Handpiece
3- الة الأمواج فوق الصوتية Air Scaler




البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*

القبضة السريعه Turbine Handpiece

1-تجنب سقوط القبضه على الأرض او صطدامها.
2-احذر من الزيادة المفرطه لضغط الهواء 2.2 بار فقط.
3-استخدم هواء نقي وجاف وخالي من بخار الزيت.
4-تنظيف القبضه جيدا من جميع المواد الغريبة العلقة.
5-دع الماء والهواء يتدفق لمدة 20 ثانية قبل ربط القبضة.
6-استعمل واشر مطاطي خلفي مخصص وتأكد من صلاحيته قبل تثبيت القبض.
7-تأكد من جميع الحلقات المطاطية O Ring الموجودة في رأس المصل Adaptar .
8-احكم القبضة بشكل صحيح وسليم.
9-افحص القبضة يدويا قبل التشغيل من خلال تدوير السنبله Bur بأتجاه وعكس عقرب الساعة والتأكد
من الدوران بنعومه وسلاسه .
10-في حالة وجود عارض او خلل غير القبضة بأخرى .ومراجعة مختص .
11-لا تدع الكحول والمواد الكيمياوية الدخول داخل حجرت المحور الدوارRotor.
12-احذر الأهتزات الداخلية وتوقف حالا ايضا.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*

13-تجنب فتح السدادة Cover وفي حالة انفتاحها من تلقاء نفسها توقف عن العمل.
14 -استخدم ماء مقطر كسائل تبريد.
15-عدم تشغيل القبضة بدون سنبلة Bur 
16-ثبت السنبلة جيدا.
17-لاتستعمل سنبلة متضررة او متصدعة او منحنية.
18-استخدم الطول المناسب للسنبلة حسب نوع القبضة 16 ملم Mini Head , و19 ملم Standared Head , و 21 Torque Head 


19-عند سماع صوت غير مناسب غير السنبلة.
20-احذر من ملامسة القطن بالسنبلة .
21-لا تسحب اي مواد غريبة بواسطة السنبلة.
22-استخدم ماء وفير عند القطع او الحفر .
23-لا تترك السنبلة داخل القبضة بعد الأنتهاء من العمل .
24-استعمل المفتاح المخصص لأزالة السنبلة وادخالها.
25 وفي حالة استخدام زر دافع لأدخال واخراج السنبله تجنب انضغاطه اصطدامه داخل الفم .منعا لعدم
لخروج السنبله من مكانها داخل الفم.
26-لاتحاول استخراج السنبلة من القبضة وهي تدور .
27-نظّف القبضة جيدا بعد الأستعمال ثم تزيّت ودع القبضة تعمل لمدة 10 ثواني .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 مايو 2006)

*تكملة*

28-لاتنظف القبضة في Ultrasonic Cleaner .
29-لا تبرّد القبضة بالماء البارد عند اخراجها من جهاز التعقيم .ودعها تبرد بدرجة حرارة الغرفة.
30-لأ تدع المعقمة تزيد درجة حرارتها عن 135 درجة مؤية.
31- لا تضع زيت داخل ماسكة السنبلة .نظفه بواسطة منظف خاص معد لهذا الغرض.
32- يكون التزيّت من الفتحة المخصصه.
33- في حالة انسداد فتحة تدفق الماء .حرر القبضة , وبواسطة Air Syring دع ضغط الهواء يدخل
من فتحة خروج الماء .
34- استخدم دائما سنبلة بقطر قياسي 1.60 ملم . 
35- استعمل الزيت المخصص للقبضة السريعة فقط.

هذا ما يخص الة الحفر السريعة Turbine Handpiece 
وهناك اعطال كثيرة يكون سببها جهاز الأسنان نفسه وتؤثر بدورها على الأت الحفر وتسبب لها الفشل.
انتهى الموضوع اما بقية الأت الحفر سأتطرق لها قريبا ان شاء الله .
نصيحتي الى من يهتم ويعمل بهذا المجال ان تكون هذه النصائح والأرشادت تكون نصب عينيه .

اي سؤال او اي فقرة غير مفهومة انا :80:


----------



## محمد العصا (8 مايو 2006)

سلمت يمناك اخي على هاد الموضوع ويا ريت اتكمل الباقي


----------



## ابو ايه (13 مايو 2006)

موضوع مفيد جدا جدا وعاشت ايدك ارجو التكمله لو سمحت0


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 مايو 2006)

ابو ريا المحترم 
ساكمل الموضوع عن صيانة .Air motor, contra Angle and straight ان شاء الله .
بعد ان افي بالتزاماتي في مواضيع اخرى في بقية الأقسام.
البغدادي


----------



## Tamer Farouk (16 مايو 2006)

جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2006)

*فتحات التزييت*

يكون تزييت الأت الحفر المختلفة الأنواع . حسب الأنظمة المتاحة .

2 hole
3 hole
4 hole 
من الفتحات المخصص كألأتي






وبالزيت المخصص .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 مايو 2006)

بهذه التوصيلة نزييت القبضة السريعة





من خلال تثبيتها في الفتحة المناسبة ثم بكبسة واحدة نلاحظ دوران Rotor لبرهه ثم نتوقف 5 ثواني

وبعدها نشغّل القبضة لمدة 5 ثواني . وعند ملاحظة خروج زيت اسود نزيّت مرة اخرى حتى خروج

زيت نقي من رأس القبضة .






البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2006)

من خلال البحوث والتجارب لأطالت العمر التشغيلي للقبضة التوربينية وبألأخص الروتر المحرك 

التوربيني او المحور الدوار كما يطلق عليه في بعض التسميات .

هو التزيت لكل 5 دقائق عند العمل الفعلي واكرر (العمل الفعلي ) 

ان الزمن المستغرق لعمل التوربين التقريبي لكل مريض لأجراء حشوة عادية 1.5 دقيقة .

اي ما معناه كل ثلأثة حشواة تزيت القبضة .

اما في حالة التحضير للتيجان ممكن تطول العملية 10 دقائق مستمرة وعليه يجب التوقف لكل 5 دقائق

لأجل التزيت .






صورة للروتر او المحور الدوار الذي يدور 450000 دور بالدقيقة .



البغدادي :55:


----------



## Bioengineer (29 يوليو 2006)

*سوال للمهندس شكري وللجميع*

كما نعلم وكما هو لا جدال فيه ان سرعة الهاند بيس ال high speed تصل الى 450000 لفه في الدقيقه ووصلت الان الى اكثر

مما يعني ان سرعه الدوران تصل الى 7500 لفه في الثانيه !!!!! يارب!!!
اليست هذه السرعه جنونيه؟؟؟؟
مع ان مبدأ العمل فيها على الهواء بتقنيه النيوماتك
اريد معرفه التقنيه وبالتفصيل التي تجعلها تدور بهذه السرعه؟

ببساطه..
افرض اني انسان مهندس ولكن لا افهم شي في اجهزة الاسنان ولم اصدق هذه السرعه
الكبيرة كيف ستقنعني ؟؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ biengineer

تحية طيبة .

تقاس سرعة الدوران RPM اي دورة في الدقيقة . ولاتقاس بالثانية .

اما اذا اردنا ان نقيس مثل هذا العدد من الدورات . نستخدم TachoMeter مغناطيسي رقمي يتألف

من ستة ارقام اي انه يقيس الى حد 999999 دورة باتلدقيقة .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ biengineer

تحية طيبة .

تقاس سرعة الدوران RPM اي دورة في الدقيقة . ولاتقاس بالثانية .

اما اذا اردنا ان نقيس مثل هذا العدد من الدورات . نستخدم TachoMeter مغناطيسي رقمي يتألف

من ستة ارقام اي انه يقيس الى حد 999999 دورة باتلدقيقة .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (30 يوليو 2006)

*الاخ شكري*

تحياتي لك 

يبدو انك لم تفهم سوالي !!!
انا طلبت منك توضيح السبب الذي يجعل ال rotor يدور بهذه السرعه الهائله
انا اعلم انه تقاس سرعته ب rpm اي لفه في الدقيقه ولكنني سالت اذا كانت السرعه
45000 لفه في الدقيقه وهذا يعني انها 7500 لفه في الثانيه فهي سرعه كبيرة جدا 
وارجو منك توضيح التقنيه التي تجلها تدور بهذه السرعه الكبيرة


وشكراا على مرورك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يوليو 2006)

*مبدأ العمل*

يعتمد مبدأ العمل على .

1- المحامل الكروية Ball bearing مصممة لتدور 500000 RPM امامي وخلفي .
2- الزعنفة impeller مع محور الدوران .
3- هواء بضغط 2.2 Bar يكون نفث الهواء في منتصف الزعنفة . ثم يخرج الهواء من انبوب راجع
وهكذا .
4- زوج من O Rings لمسك او تثبيت المحامل .






البغدادي:55:


----------



## Bioengineer (31 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الرد ...وماقصرت


----------



## bu3mmar (15 يناير 2007)

الاخ شكري جزاك الله على هذه المعلومات 
هل من الممكن ان يتآكل زعانف الروتر حيث يتقلل من سرعة الدوران ؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يناير 2007)

الأخ ابو قسام .
تحية طيبة .

تدور الزعنفة بسرعة ثابتة حسب تصميمها من 310 -500 الف دورة بالدقيقة حيث تتعرض الى ضغط
هواء عالي ومستمر.

العيوب التي تحدث للزعنفة :
1- التكهف : نوع من التأكل سببه ضغط الهواء والاهتزاز الميكانيكي وفقد الكفاءة ورد الفعل .
2- التمزق :نتيجة الاجهادات الميكانيكية التي تتعرض لها مثل الزحف والكسر والكلال والصدمات.

وتطلى الزعنفة بالوان مختلفة وزاهية لتصبح اكثر مقاومة للظروف الخارجية وتقليل الاحتكاك , وايضأ لكي يسهل تشخيصها عند اصابتها بأي ضرر .

وان اي خلل يصيبها يؤثر بدوره الى المحمل وصدور اصوات يخشاها المريض وتنرفز الطبيب .


البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي عل الرد 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد العمري (16 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي / شكرى على هذة المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ابويمن (31 يناير 2007)

الاخ المشرف شكري احب ان اشكرك على مواضيعك المفيده الذي حببتني بهذه المهنه اكثر وارجو ان تجيب على بعض استفسارتي
1-ما نوع واسم او رقم الزيت المستخدم لتزييت القبضه السريعه .

2-ماأسم وصله التزييت واين ممكن ان اجدها وهل تصنع محلى اى استطيع ان اصنعها بنفسي .

3-الة تبديل البولبيرنك bearings وعدة العمل الخاصة لذلك .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (31 يناير 2007)

الأخ ابويمن .

تحية طيبة .

1- الزيت المستخدم في القبضة السريعة هو زيت خاص ومخصص للدورات السريعة فقط .

ومع الأسف هناك شركات من مناشئ رديئة بدأت تغش هذة الزيوت . وتؤثر سلبأ على عمل وكفاءة

وربما اتلاف القبضة السريعة . وللزيت المخصص ايضأ فترة صلاحية الأستخدام .

2- اما الوصلة التي تحقن الزيت في تأتي من ضمن علبة التزييت .

3- اما الألة او العدة لأزالت baering من الروتر فهي خاصة جدأ من شركة الأم وسوف اتناولها

مع البقية العدد في موضوع لاحق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## ابويمن (1 فبراير 2007)

الاخ شكري اشكرك على الرد والاهتمام ولو اني كنت اتمنا ان تجيبني على سوالي الاول ولوبلتقريب اي ان تعطيني رقم او اسم او مواصفات الزيت المستخدم او الزيت البديل المعروف والمتواجد بلاسواق
وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 فبراير 2007)

الأخ ابويمن .
تحية طيبة .

اي مكتب متخصص بأجهزة الأسنان لديه زيت خاص لألة الحفر السريع (التورباين). 

يسمى (زيت التورباين) ولايوجد بديل له . لكن يوجد اسماء شركات كثيرة تنتجه .

وهناك البخاخ كما ذكرته سابقأ . ويوجد نوع الأخر يوضع على شكل قطرات في التورباين 3 قطرات في

انبوب دخول الهواء لكل مرة ثم يشغّل التورباين لمدة ثانيتين لكي يتوزع الزيت داخل baering .

ويباع هذا النوع في حاويات صغيرة 5 - 10 - 30 او 100 مل .

وتذكر ان زيت القبضة السريعة يختلف عن زيت القبضة المعقوفة Contra angle التي تعمل بواسطة التروس .

البغدادي


----------



## ابويمن (4 فبراير 2007)

الاخ البغدادي بارك الله فيك ولقد كفييت ووفيت


----------



## basim88 (4 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.......
ويا ريت لوو تتكلموو عن العدة المستخدمة في صيانة وفك الHand Piecese


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهودات الرائعة


----------



## yousef-MDF (15 مارس 2009)

تشكر أخي م شكري على الجهود العملية المبذولة معلومات أكثر من رائعة وأقدرها لك ولا سيما لدينا مختبر لصيانة القبضات LAB HANDPIECE REPAIR يتم فيه إصلاح جميع أنواع القبضات والصيانة الوقائية PPM ,والتصحيحية Corrective maintenance وسأقدم شرحا حول ذلك بمشيئة الله حال التفرغ .
أخوكم م. يوسف


----------



## therarocky (15 مارس 2009)

تســـــــــــــــــــــلم ايديك اخي الفاضل م/ شكري 
على هالمجهود الرائع 
جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 مارس 2009)

yousef-mdf قال:


> تشكر أخي م شكري على الجهود العملية المبذولة معلومات أكثر من رائعة وأقدرها لك ولا سيما لدينا مختبر لصيانة القبضات lab handpiece repair يتم فيه إصلاح جميع أنواع القبضات والصيانة الوقائية ppm ,والتصحيحية corrective maintenance وسأقدم شرحا حول ذلك بمشيئة الله حال التفرغ .
> أخوكم م. يوسف



ننتظر مساهمتك .

البغدادي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (17 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ/ الفاضل م/ شكرى 
شكرا لمعلوماتك الرائعة فى هذا المجال ...............
بالنسبة للــــــــــlow speed handpiece 
توجدثلاثةانواع من المحركات : electric motor ;airt motor ;micromotor ماذا عن الفروقات التقنية بينهم ؟؟ بالنسبة للــــــ high speed turbine هل يمكن وضعه فى hose الــــــــــــــ low speed والعكس بالعكس ؟؟؟ بالنسبة للـــــــــــــــــ Burفـيـــــــــــى ـالــــــــــ high speed هل هى الــــــــــــــــcartridge ارجوا افادتى 
مع الشكر لشخصكم الكريـــــــــم


----------



## مهموم اليمن (18 مارس 2009)

الاخ/ المهندس شكرى السلام عليكم 
تقول بان خزان الهواء( الكمبريسور )يكفــــــــــى ان يكون 2.4 بار وانا شخصيا قمت بتركيب جها ز اسنان سلوفاكى الصنع وربطته مع الكومبريسور وكلما فتحت الهواء الخاص بالقبضة لم يصل الهواء الى القبضة ( بالرغم من ان الكومبريسور يعمل ) وبعد فترة سمعت صوت دوى من داخل الجهاز الــــــــــــــــunit............ وفى كل مرة 
هذا يعنى لابد ان يصل الضغط لاكثر من 2.4 بار حتى يستطيع الهواء ان يصل الى القبضة ..... او اكثر 
ما تفسيرك لهذه الحالة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 مارس 2009)

مهموم اليمن قال:


> الاخ/ المهندس شكرى السلام عليكم
> تقول بان خزان الهواء( الكمبريسور )يكفــــــــــى ان يكون 2.4 بار وانا شخصيا قمت بتركيب جها ز اسنان سلوفاكى الصنع وربطته مع الكومبريسور وكلما فتحت الهواء الخاص بالقبضة لم يصل الهواء الى القبضة ( بالرغم من ان الكومبريسور يعمل ) وبعد فترة سمعت صوت دوى من داخل الجهاز الــــــــــــــــunit............ وفى كل مرة
> هذا يعنى لابد ان يصل الضغط لاكثر من 2.4 بار حتى يستطيع الهواء ان يصل الى القبضة ..... او اكثر
> ما تفسيرك لهذه الحالة ؟؟؟؟



يجب خروج الهواء من الضاغطة 4 بار الى جهاز الأسنان من خلال منظم الهواء .

و2,4 بار هو حجم دفع الضاغطة للهواء الى الخران .

و 2,2 - 2.5بار ماتحتاجه الة الحفر السريعة .
و 2,5-3,5 بار الة الحفر البطيئة .
و3-3,5 بار القاشط الهوائي .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 مارس 2009)

مهموم اليمن قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ/ الفاضل م/ شكرى
> شكرا لمعلوماتك الرائعة فى هذا المجال ...............
> بالنسبة للــــــــــlow speed handpiece
> ...



بأذنه تعالى سوف اقوم لاحقا بتحرير موضوع شامل عن كل الة .

يمكن تشغيل واحد بمكان الأخر مع مراعات تنظيم الضغط .



البغدادي


----------



## عبدالقادر 2007 (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا ياريت لوكان هنللك شرح على الصيانة بالصور


----------



## المسلم84 (19 مارس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير على هذه المعلومات....


----------



## مهموم اليمن (25 مارس 2009)

على احر من الجمر ننتظر مساهماتكم الرائعة


----------



## abuameer1970 (21 أبريل 2009)

اخي شكري موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## بشار ابو ايوب (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز البغدادي ليست معلومة اضافية ولكن على ما اعتقد ان الضغط اللازم لدوران توربان هاند بيس هو 2.2 الى 2.8 بالنسبة لمعظم المقابض وهناك بهض المقابض تحتاج الى ظغط اعلى تقريبا 3 بار .
مع تحياتي بشار ابو ايوب


----------



## knight2007 (16 فبراير 2010)

الاستاد الفاضل البغدادي اريد شرح مفصل عن الروتر كيفية تصليحة عندي البير لا يخرج من الروتر اريد شرح عنة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 فبراير 2010)

بشار ابو ايوب قال:


> الاخ العزيز البغدادي ليست معلومة اضافية ولكن على ما اعتقد ان الضغط اللازم لدوران توربان هاند بيس هو 2.2 الى 2.8 بالنسبة لمعظم المقابض وهناك بهض المقابض تحتاج الى ظغط اعلى تقريبا 3 بار .
> مع تحياتي بشار ابو ايوب



هل ممكن ان تعطينا مثال على ذلك .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 فبراير 2010)

knight2007 قال:


> الاستاد الفاضل البغدادي اريد شرح مفصل عن الروتر كيفية تصليحة عندي البير لا يخرج من الروتر اريد شرح عنة



لطفا حدد نوع الروتر .

مع التقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## حسن هادي (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي العزيز اخوك حسن العراقي **


----------



## ahmadba (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور مشرفنا موضوع اكثر من قيم و مشوق و يساهم في رفع سوية الاعضاء فنيا
بارك الله جهودك


----------



## متوسط2009 (14 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسال عن كيفية شراء الروتر للقبضات السريعة واين اجدها في السعودية من جميع الانواع طبعا بعيد عن الوكيل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أبريل 2010)

اما ان تشتريها من الوكيل او من خارج السعودية من الشركات الام او من الشركات المعتمدة.

وبالامكان مساعدتك اذا ذكرت الانواع والاصناف .

اجمل التحيات والتقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## ماهر هيصم (22 أبريل 2010)

بش مهندس شكري /
اقدم لك باقة شكر بحجم حبي لجهودك الرائعه في هذا المنتدى
ولي طلب بسيط لو تستيط لم كل هذه المعلومات في هذه الصفحه عن صيانة وحدة الاسنان وتضعها في ملف باور بوينت اكون لك شاكرا 
تحياتي


----------



## waleedthehero (23 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abdullah.berlin (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mgha.98 (30 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع جدااا ... اتمنى ان يستمر 
والف شكر لاستاذنا على كل المعلومات القيمة


----------



## knight2007 (4 أبريل 2011)

الاستاد البغدادي المحترم عندي الايرموتور نوع سيرونا توقف عن العمل فجاءة لا يعمل نهائيا ارجو ارشادي عن كيفية تصليهه ما الاجزاء التي بداخل الايرموتور مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hakim67 (28 يونيو 2011)

*inform* *me* *about* *the* *bearings* *of* *the* *turbines* *dental,** HANDPIECE REPAIR **the * *cartridges* *of* *turbines* *(spare parts).**
- Please inform me about which marks and models of turbines are assembled the bearings for all turbines manufactured .

*


----------



## hakim67 (28 يونيو 2011)

*Please* *send* *the catalogs* *in* *format* *pdf* *to* *me*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 يونيو 2011)

hakim67 قال:


> *inform* *me* *about* *the* *bearings* *of* *the* *turbines* *dental,** handpiece repair **the * *cartridges* *of* *turbines* *(spare parts).**
> - please inform me about which marks and models of turbines are assembled the bearings for all turbines manufactured .
> 
> *



تحية طيبة.

ارجوا توضيح السؤال , ويفضل ان يطرح السؤال بالعربية , لكي يفهمه الجميع .

بالتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## soma-20 (4 يوليو 2011)

لو سمحتوا كم الضغط لقبضات من نوع w&h طبعا التوربين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يوليو 2011)

soma-20 قال:


> لو سمحتوا كم الضغط لقبضات من نوع w&h طبعا التوربين



تحية طيبة.

جميع الات الحفر السريع يكون ضغط الهواء المجهز من 2.2-2.5 بار ويفضّل 2.2 بار لكي يكون اقتصادي في استهلاك الهواء واطالة العمر الافتراضى للروتر.

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## soma-20 (5 يوليو 2011)

طيب قبضات سريعة الحفر بانا ماكس مع كابلينج ؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يوليو 2011)

نفس الجواب السابق لانه لانه يشمل جميع الات الحفر السريعة .

البغدادي


----------



## soma-20 (6 يوليو 2011)

هذا ما اقصده هل هوا نفس الضغط في التوربين العادي .


----------



## أشرف الحسن (7 يوليو 2011)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة.
> 
> جميع الات الحفر السريع يكون ضغط الهواء المجهز من 2.2-2.5 بار ويفضّل 2.2 بار لكي يكون اقتصادي في استهلاك الهواء واطالة العمر الافتراضى للروتر.
> 
> ...


 
أشكرك أخ شكري على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع،،، لدي استفسار وهو لماذا قيم الضغط التي ذكرتها تختلف عن قيم الضغط الموجودة في مخطط ماكينة الأسنان كافو،،، ستجد مرفقا صورة تحتوي على جزء من المخطط الذي يحتوي على قيم الضغوط؟؟؟
ولدي استفسار آخر،،، أسمع كثيرا عن هواء التبريد الذي يخص القبضة... ما هو هواء التبريد ؟؟ ويبرد ماذا؟؟؟ هل هو ذاته هواء السبريي (Spray Air) الذي يعمل رذاذ أم أنه هواء آخر؟؟؟ ولك جزيل الشكر سلفا


----------



## أشرف الحسن (24 يوليو 2011)

إخواني أصحاب الخبرة في قبضات الأسنان،،، انا بحاجة إلى إجابة على سؤالي السابق،،، فهل من مجيب...؟
شاكرا لكل من سيساهم بالإجابة
أخوكم المحب
أشرف


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2011)

أشرف الحسن قال:


> إخواني أصحاب الخبرة في قبضات الأسنان،،، انا بحاجة إلى إجابة على سؤالي السابق،،، فهل من مجيب...؟
> شاكرا لكل من سيساهم بالإجابة
> أخوكم المحب
> أشرف



تحية طيبة .

في داخل قبضة الكافو هناك منظم ضغط يعمل على ضغط 2.2 او 3.5 بار والشركة تضع المنظم على 2.2
بار .

هذا الاجراء مصمم في حالة تغيير التوربين بألايرموتور او الاير سكيلر ليكون الضغط ثابت .

اما سؤالك عن التبريد هو المقصود به chip air لتبريد السن والة الثقب (السنبلة)

مع تحياتي وتقديري

البغدادي


----------



## صوت الارض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو تفصيل لصيانة اعطال الة الحفر السريعة ( التورباين ) لمختبرات الأسنان
والتي تشمل :
1- فقدان عزم الدوران .loss of torqe
2- تمايل السنبلة .Bur wobble 
3- الصياح Screaming
4-التجمد Freezing.
5- فشل ماسك السنبلة Chuk failure
مدعم بالصور او بالفيديو ان أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 سبتمبر 2011)

تحية طيبة.

مع الاسف لا يوجد صور او فيديو .
لان تلك الاعطال تلمس بواسطة حواس الانسان !

1- فقدان عزم الدوران . 
-القبضة تعمل ببطئ وبدون عزم 
2- تمايل السنبلة .
-وجود ضوضاء واصوات غير طبيعية .
3- الصياح .
-اهتزاز القبضة .
4-التجمد. 
-عدم القدرة على الدوران.

5- فشل ماسك السنبلة

-عدم قدرة ماسك السنبلة (لأاداة الحفر)

استقبل اسئلتكم واستفساراتكم .

تقبل تقديري.


البغدادي


----------



## ابولافين (11 أكتوبر 2011)

قراءة اكثر من مر عند تنظيف التورباين يتم تشغيله ثم يغمز في ماء حتى يختفي راس التورباين تحت الماء لمدة 15 ثانية بعد ذلك يتم تزييت ؟؟؟ هل هذه الطريقة صحيحة
هذا ما ذكرة كتلوك تورباين كافو 360 !!!


----------



## alaaroi1 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على مجهودك اخي شكري ,,,,
هل لديك كتيب او كتاب لصيانة طاولة الاسنان مع معداتها والكمبريسر بالعربية ان امكن وان لم فبالانجليزية او الفرنسية....؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ابولافين قال:


> قراءة اكثر من مر عند تنظيف التورباين يتم تشغيله ثم يغمز في ماء حتى يختفي راس التورباين تحت الماء لمدة 15 ثانية بعد ذلك يتم تزييت ؟؟؟ هل هذه الطريقة صحيحة
> هذا ما ذكرة كتلوك تورباين كافو 360 !!!



تحية طيبة .

اذا كانت هذه تعليمات الشركة المصنعة .

اتبع تلك الخطوات .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

alaaroi1 قال:


> الف شكر على مجهودك اخي شكري ,,,,
> هل لديك كتيب او كتاب لصيانة طاولة الاسنان مع معداتها والكمبريسر بالعربية ان امكن وان لم فبالانجليزية او الفرنسية....؟



لقد تم نشر الكثير منها , حاول البحث عنها في القسم .

دمت بخير .


البغدادي


----------



## هشام الاموي (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مشـــــــــــكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## barkatk86 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------



## eng.medo.88 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي ونتمنى منكم تخصيص قسم للاسنان


----------



## dimond ston (13 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا لكم على هذه الايضاحات الرائعة ... وننتظر المزيد .....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أكتوبر 2012)

تحية طيبة.
شكرا جزيلا على مروركم .

ننتظر اي سؤال او استفسار حول الموضوع .

مع التقدير.


البغدادي


----------



## dimond ston (14 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي البغدادي


----------



## dimond ston (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## glucose (21 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ASA88 (7 يوليو 2014)

الله يعطيك العافية يا بشمهندس ... موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## khaledn1981 (18 يوليو 2014)

ممكن مساعدة بملف من اجل تعلم صيانة قبضة مخابر الأسنان أرجو الرد وكلما كل الشكر


----------



## طارق الذيباني (2 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## طارق الذيباني (2 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي متوسط انا مقيم في الصين وعندي مكتب تجاري وجزء من شغلي هو في المعدات الطبيه وصدرت الى اليمن والى السودان كثير من الروترات واذا تبغى سارسل لك الاسعار مرفقه بالصور شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2014)

طارق الذيباني قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي متوسط انا مقيم في الصين وعندي مكتب تجاري وجزء من شغلي هو في المعدات الطبيه وصدرت الى اليمن والى السودان كثير من الروترات واذا تبغى سارسل لك الاسعار مرفقه بالصور شكرا



اخي الكريم طارق .
تحية طيبة .
قسم الهندسة الطبية هو قسم يعني بالهندسة الطبية ولا يهتم بالامور التجارية .

تقبل احترامي .

البغدادي


----------



## dimond ston (15 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ؛ :استاذي البغدادي لدي طلب ان امكن من حضرتك مساعدتي به ::: انا بحاجة ماسة لكتلوك سيرفس مانيول لجهاز اسنان نوع كافو موديل 1056 حيث انا بحاجة الى خرائط الجهاز لعدم توفرها ... ولكم الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 سبتمبر 2014)

تحية طيبة .
لكثرة موديلات اجهزة الاسنان ممكن ان ترفق صورة للجهاز لكي اتعرف اليه .
انا امتلك ملفات كثيرة من وكيل شركة كافو ربما يكن من ضمنها .
تمنياتي لك التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## dimond ston (20 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخ شكري المحترم : لدي سوال بخصوص جهاز اسنان نوع كافو موديل 1056 فيه عطل انه عند استخدام التورباين يحدث تسرب للماء من الهاندبيس علما ان الهاندبيس غير مرفوع من مكانه وعند استخدام الهاندبييس لايحدث تسرب ماء حاولت كثيرا معرفة السبب ولم اصل لنتيجة حيث لا املك السيرفس مانول.
ولكم الشكر الجزيل....


----------

